# Local 234 Castroville & 332 San Jose Apprentice Program



## NikkiCA (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello!

I just wrapped up the whole interview process with locals 234 and 332 finally. I don't want to beat a dead horse by asking you guys opinions on my interview scores since i know it depends my position on the ranking lists...BUT i did want to reach out to see if any accepted applicants can provide some insight as to how many new apprentices have been taken on and how often. Does anyone know if apprentices are selected one at a time, or a batch of 10? Every couple months or 6 months? I know from reading on here that it all depends on the current demand, i just thought maybe someone who got in recently could help give some insight/hope..Thanks yall!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Nikki!

Best of luck in getting hired.


----------



## devo831 (Dec 5, 2014)

My name is Devon and I went through the Inside Wireman Apprenticeship in Castroville Local 234. If you have already tested and ranked high enough to get an interview then the hard part is over. The secret to making it through the interview to get a spot in the apprenticeship is to convey to the interview board that you are committed to completing the apprenticeship program. They get a lot of flakes that don't show up on time consistently or do show up and become a pain in the ass through bad behavior. Demonstrate that you will show up on time with a positive attitude, ready to learn and make your employer money, that you will maintain a professional bearing and you will not waste anybody's time. A good and positive attitude will help you win the day. Good luck!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

devo831 said:


> My name is Devon and I went through the Inside Wireman Apprenticeship in Castroville Local 234. If you have already tested and ranked high enough to get an interview then the hard part is over. The secret to making it through the interview to get a spot in the apprenticeship is to convey to the interview board that you are committed to completing the apprenticeship program. They get a lot of flakes that don't show up on time consistently or do show up and become a pain in the ass through bad behavior. Demonstrate that you will show up on time with a positive attitude, ready to learn and make your employer money, that you will maintain a professional bearing and you will not waste anybody's time. A good and positive attitude will help you win the day. Good luck!


I don't know about this Devon guy......:jester:


----------



## devo831 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Seth! I couldn't remember my login info so I'm on my 1st post. Damn- 4279 posts!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

devo831 said:


> Hey Seth! I couldn't remember my login info so I'm on my 1st post. Damn- 4279 posts!


Yeah, I try not to work much! I saw the post and figured you couldn't remember the login... lol


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Question is would he be better off in 234 or 332? 

I would think that 332 would be better for him, especially since he is in Santa Cruz.


----------

